# BC Mountain Goat



## slabstar

Is it September yet!!!!


----------



## Huntmaster143

slabstar said:


> Is it September yet!!!!
> View attachment 216056


LOL!!!

Are you going along as my camera man???


----------



## Huntmaster143

OK Slabstar, I can't make September get here any faster, but I can post up the first group I shot with the new arrows last night from 35 yards. The bottom two arrows are 125 grain tips and the top three are 100 grain tips. I think my bow likes them...

I am waiting on getting smaller dia field tips before I shoot these arrows again, since I already pulled one insert out and broke another messing around with them. I also ordered some XX75 2016 aluminum arrows to create a footing around the outserts. I also tried a new process when I built these arrows that I'm curious to see if I can tell a difference in my shooting or broadhead grouping. Initial results look pretty good, but I need many more to see if I can tell a difference.


----------



## slabstar

What, I can't get a tag? Lol 
I have a feeling that alpine hunting would chew me up and spit me out! 


Huntmaster143 said:


> LOL!!!
> 
> Are you going along as my camera man???


----------



## Huntmaster143

Well I placed an order with KUIU during their Memorial Day sale and everything showed up last night, so you know I had to dig all of my gear out and do some organizing. I could pack and be ready to go right now!!!


----------



## slabstar

Huntmaster143 said:


> Well I placed an order with KUIU during their Memorial Day sale and everything showed up last night, so you know I had to dig all of my gear out and do some organizing. I could pack and be ready to go right now!!!


You need something to put all that in!?


----------



## Huntmaster143

It's already in the pic... My pack is in the upper right hand corner!


----------



## Huntmaster143

Made it back out to shoot some more and found a fault in my arrows. I shot 5 arrows into my tilted bail at 65 yards and everyone of them broke at the insert. 

I had heard that the outserts could fail, but I never figured they would do it in a target.










So I am going to try the fix to see how that works. 2016 aluminum arrow footed over top of the outsert.










I'll fletch them up this weekend and see how they handle the bail along with the arrows I was shooting last year.


----------



## Huntmaster143

I'm now at 51 days until I catch my flight to BC...

Have the bow basically dialed into the new arrows and sight, just some small tweeking and steady shooting the rest of the way out now. I'm really liking the new sight, having the ability to switch to a single pin site window at 80-90 yards is amazing!

Here's some groups I shot a couple nights ago to make sure the sight tape and pin gaps are dialed in.

40 Yards




50 Yards




80 Yards









As I work to get my bow dialed in the last bit, I am stepping up my workout regime as well. I have been doing Insanity, P90X3 or T-25 videos two or three days a week basically year round with the exception of a vacation off here or there, so I have a pretty solid base at the moment. This morning I loaded up the pack with 50 lbs and hiked my berm system for 45 minutes and was treated to a doe and twin fawns running and playing in the grass field. My workout schedule will now consist of climbing two days and the videos two days a week from now until August 15th. From the 15th to the 28th, I'm going to do my best to hike with a 65lb pack and do the videos for 10 of the 14 days to simulate morning and night climbs as best I can in flat country. That will take me up to 10 days to go and I'll then taper off and let my body recover before the hunt. I'll plan on spending the last 10 days just packing, shooting and maybe mix in some Yoga or other non-impact leg/cardio work until my departure. I've haven't done an alpine hunt like this, but based on my previous mountain hunts, I think this will get my body ready for the grind.

Get a little better everyday...That's the motto from this point out!


----------



## wavie

Incredible area. A friend used to guide sheep/goat hunts in northern BC and his pictures are unreal. Take full advantage of the exchange rate and enjoy all what the area has to offer. Best of luck on your trip.


----------



## Forest Meister

Huntmaster143 said:


> LOL!!!
> 
> Are you going along as my camera man???


There is something to be said for having a camera man on a goat hunt. Pics are taken that a hunter might not get. The friend who went along with me to take pics said it was the best hunt he had ever been on.
I would not have though to take this one.















Or this one while getting ready for an aborted stalk on the first day.











Way too excited to grab a camera with these goats at 20 Yds.








Or this one looking right at me.








The goats never quit on that first day but nothing seemed big enough and there were goats everywhere. Must have seen 50 or 60. But then came the weather............


----------



## Forest Meister

And weather it was.








Snowed so hard on the second day we could not leave camp. On the third day we went up the mountain but just stood around a fire for five hours waiting for the fog to lift. It did not.








On the fourth day of the five day hunt it was foggy but we managed to find a mature Billy 300 feet below on a plateau. Would never have gotten this pic without a camera man.

One never knows what will happen on a goat hunt. You are going to enjoy it. FM


----------



## Huntmaster143

Nice pics FM! Pics tell the story so much better sometimes.

Where were you hunting?


----------



## Forest Meister

The Gallatin NF about 20 miles or so north of Yellowstone in Area-314. I hunted with Black Otter Outfitters (great folks, I recommend them highly). if you check their website you will see a pic of a couple goats. My camera man took that pic. Elevations where we hunted ran up to about 10,000 feet. From the horse trail on the crest of the hills we could look NW and see Bozeman in the distance. Odd thing, my camera man had a Verizon or AT&T phone and it didn't work up there at all but the guide's TracPhone worked. Here are a couple more pics.


Bozeman is in the upper right of this pic.









This and the one above were typical of where we saw goats before the storm hit.










If you use horses I hope they are like these. When we tried a stalk the first day on a small goat that ended when we knocked a rock lose the horses pulled free of the small limb they were all tied to but didn't wonder more than 150' from where we had left them. 

When we spotted the goat I eventually shot we all jumped off the horses, went 25' to the edge of the rim and shot. The horses never moved, the sound of the '06 didn't phase them a bit. You can see how far they are away in the pic. FM


----------



## Huntmaster143

Cool Pics! Just love the mountains. Drawing a tag in the lower 48 can be quite the chore, I've been trying for 10 years now. I'll draw one one of these years.

Those horses sound like they were better than the mules I had in NM. They about killed us coming back down... No horses this year for me though.


----------



## Forest Meister

First time I applied in Montana was 1986. The good news is that I had only applied about seven or eight years in a row prior to getting drawn. If you are going to BC this year you will certainly get drawn in MT next year. FM


----------



## Huntmaster143

Forest Meister said:


> If you are going to BC this year you will certainly get drawn in MT next year.


Yeah, I half expected to get drawn this year for goat somewhere. Oh well, it'd be a great problem to have!


----------



## The Doob

Forest,
It is a small world - my son just moved to Bozeman and I just got home from visiting him. I hiked for 5 days in the Gallatin, spotting a ewe & kid on one of the peaks on my last day
Waiting, impatiently, to learn wether or not I made the cut for a September bow hunt for elk with one of my son's buddies.


----------



## Huntmaster143

It's getting closer!! 

Here's a video from the area I'll be hunting! 

Can't wait to be crawling around in these mountains!


----------



## Huntmaster143

And another!


----------



## Huntmaster143

There is more than one way to get in goat shape...











40 minutes of pack training this am and then 45 minutes of splitting and stacking wood by hand tonight.


----------



## QDMAMAN

View attachment 221800


Today's offering from the RMGA


----------



## Huntmaster143

I'm starting to make it a habit of having bow problems just as I'm getting the bow dialed in...

Shot my broadheads at 30 yards last night to make sure they were flying with my field tips and all was good.

So I proceeded to shoot back to 50 yards with my field points and work on my shot sequence.

After shooting 30 or so arrows, I drew back settled the pin and then BOOM... 










My bow exploded and the arrow stuck in the grass not far down range.

I think my nock must've been cracked, so I basically dry fired the bow and the string broke. It appears that the limbs and cams are OK, but I dropped it off at a shop to get it fixed today. I normally work on my bows myself, but my press doesn't work very well with the split limb design of this bow.

So...by mid next week I should be setup with a new custom string! I am also changing my rest from a QAD to a Hamskea limb driven rest since the has to be retuned, etc. I've had a couple of the QAD'S malfunction on me over the past few years, so I'm going to see how this one works.


----------



## brushbuster

Huntmaster143 said:


> I'm starting to make it a habit of having bow problems just as I'm getting the bow dialed in...
> 
> Shot my broadheads at 30 yards last night to make sure they were flying with my field tips and all was good.
> 
> So I proceeded to shoot back to 50 yards with my field points and work on my shot sequence.
> 
> After shooting 30 or so arrows, I drew back settled the pin and then BOOM...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My bow exploded and the arrow stuck in the grass not far down range.
> 
> I think my nock must've been cracked, so I basically dry fired the bow and the string broke. It appears that the limbs and cams are OK, but I dropped it off at a shop to get it fixed today. I normally work on my bows myself, but my press doesn't work very well with the split limb design of this bow.
> 
> So...by mid next week I should be setup with a new custom string! I am also changing my rest from a QAD to a Hamskea limb driven rest since the has to be retuned, etc. I've had a couple of the QAD'S malfunction on me over the past few years, so I'm going to see how this one works.


Yikes man!. Its a scary time now to have bow malfunctions. I know you'll get it all dialed in but nobody needs the extra anxiety. I was shooting broadheads last night and said to my self, "I hope **** don't happen now". I was extra careful to keep the heads away from the string when carrying the bow and arrows together from target to shooting locations. That would suck to nick the string accidently.


----------



## Huntmaster143

After the bow string debacle, I took it over to Adams Archery for a new set of strings and since my QAD rest was acting up, I decided to put a limb driver rest on it. I went with the Hamskea hunter rest as it looks like a solid rest and in my first few days shooting, it seems to work pretty well. I have my field points flying well out to 60 yards and now I just need some range time to see how the broadheads fly after the string and rest change.

I am also starting to step up my training regimen over the next two weeks. Right now I'm in good enough shape to pull off an elk hunt without any problem, but I want to get my legs in better shape for this hunt. So, I'll be mixing in more morning pack training hikes coupled with evening cardio sessions. Last week, I decided to carry my weighted while I did one of the P90x3 workout videos. That put a workout on the legs for sure...




And as I'm making my final gear preparations on the hunt, I decided that it will be necessary to have communication with the office while I'm on the mountain, so I bought the inReach and a goal zero charger that should work well with the Mophie battery pack I already use for back up power. I used the goal zero to charge up the battery pack the other day and it went surprisingly well. Interested to see how this all works out while in the field.


----------



## Huntmaster143

Planted my food plots today while carrying a 40# pack! I think I'm ready!


----------



## QDMAMAN




----------



## Huntmaster143

QDMAMAN said:


>



I'm pretty sure I'm fully crazy after that!

Since most of the plots are long winding trails, I would load a different seed type in the frame so I didn't have to walk back to the 4 wheeler to reload...I was pushing 100 lbs a few times. 

Legs are ready and I think that is my last weighted workout before the trip. I'll probably do a couple more cardio days and add some low impact Plyo to the mix.


----------



## Splitter

I wish you the very best of luck. It's been fun tracking your preparation. I am supposed to be leaving for Kodiak island Saturday but my back went out and am on the waiting list for a nerve root epidural. I may have to live vicariously through your journey so please post up! Good luck shoot straight


----------



## Huntmaster143

slabstar said:


> Is it September yet!!!!
> View attachment 216056


Slabstar, It is finally here!!!

And I only have one week until I'll be on a plane in route!!


----------



## Huntmaster143

Splitter said:


> I wish you the very best of luck. It's been fun tracking your preparation. I am supposed to be leaving for Kodiak island Saturday but my back went out and am on the waiting list for a nerve root epidural. I may have to live vicariously through your journey so please post up! Good luck shoot straight


Sorry to here about your back right before the hunt starts. hope it works out for you!

Thanks and I will post a complete recap when I return. And I don't think picture opportunities will be lacking one bit.


----------



## QDMAMAN

Huntmaster143 said:


> Slabstar, It is finally here!!!



Was it the stench of Pumkin Spice in the air this morning that tipped you off?


----------



## Huntmaster143

QDMAMAN said:


> Was it the stench of Pumkin Spice in the air this morning that tipped you off?


No, it was more of the smell of gun powder from the goose hunters...


----------



## brushbuster

Splitter said:


> I wish you the very best of luck. It's been fun tracking your preparation. I am supposed to be leaving for Kodiak island Saturday but my back went out and am on the waiting list for a nerve root epidural. I may have to live vicariously through your journey so please post up! Good luck shoot straight


Man, sorry to here about that, as someone who deals with a back that goes out from time to time, that fear is always on my mind. I hope you have a full recovery!


----------



## slabstar

It sure is here!
Good luck and be safe, looking forward to the story and pics!


----------



## QDMAMAN

brushbuster said:


> Man, sorry to here about that, as someone who deals with a back that goes out from time to time, that fear is always on my mind. I hope you have a full recovery!



It better not fail once you get a bull on the ground! :16suspect


----------



## brushbuster

QDMAMAN said:


> It better not fail once you get a bull on the ground! :16suspect


Ive been seeing a chiro all year just so I wouldn't have to face that issue, but, I'm glad your back has proven itself worthy.


----------



## Huntmaster143

Packed everything up tonight and I leave on Thursday am. Fly to Vancouver for an evening dinner with friends, then on to Smithers, BC the next morning.


I am over packed, but I fit the airlines weight limits. Once I arrive in the outfitters camp, we will sort the gear out and repack everything for the backpack hunt. Not sure his preference on optics, but I'm brining the kitchen sink and we will figure it out there.


We make the journey up the mountain on Saturday! I'm geeked and might as well just leave now...


----------



## Bomba

Good luck! Can't wait to see the updates.


----------



## josheupmi

Goodluck Scott, shoot straight buddy.


----------



## Huntmaster143

As a side note, I knew I wasn’t a huge fan of heights as I’m on the roof of skyscrapers and other tall buildings pretty regular for my 9-5er, but since this is my first alpine hunt, I wasn’t exactly sure how I was going to handle the cliffs or long high slopes. I found that the slopes didn’t bother me in the slightest, but I still don’t want anything to do with hanging on the edge of a cliff…














Here’s the view looking down where the goat is bedded. You can’t see him in this pic, but he is down there…


----------



## Huntmaster143

After Jack gets him in the scope, it doesn’t take him long to decide he is a shooter. We watch him for a little while as we discuss our options. It is around 4 pm now and Jack mentions that we need to move on him if he doesn’t move by 6:30. I immediately suggest that we make a move on him now so we can at least close the gap and get within bow range before he moves. I think we can get down to the shelf area he is bedded on and then decide if we can get close enough to his bed or just wait him out in an ambush spot.



I mention a relatively gentle route down to Jack and he looks at another route that I thought may be too steep. After a quick discussion, I trust Jack’s instinct and follow him down the more direct and well hidden chute. As we descend the 150-200 vertical feet, I notice that the slope is actually pretty solid and I’m not even remotely uncomfortable.


----------



## Huntmaster143

Once down to the goats level, I make a move for an ambush point that should give me a clear shot to his only way uphill. As I’m sitting at the point only 50 yards from the goats location, I can see fresh tracks 10 yards to my right where a goat moved around the cliff edge. There is enough tangle foot and trees around where the goat is bedded, that it doesn’t look like I’d be able to get to his bed for a shot, so the wait is on.


----------



## Firefighter

Hurrrrrrrry!


----------



## Huntmaster143

Firefighter said:


> Hurrrrrrrry!


Told you the wait was on...


----------



## obeRON

Huntmaster143 said:


> Told you the wait was on...


Arrrrghhhh!!!!! Come on!!! Your killing me!!


----------



## deepwoods

3 words. FAN TAS TIC!!!!!!


----------



## Huntmaster143

After an hour and half wait, (well I made you guys wait just a bit longer! J) I look back at Jack who is hidden 20 yards behind me to see if he has seen anything yet. He doesn’t appear to have seen anything and motions that we need to wait. I try to remind him that I’m a Midwest whitetail guy and am used to sitting hours in a tree stand, so this is gravy. 



Almost immediately after the exchange, the goat appears next to his bed almost like he knew we were getting anxious. The only problem is he moves behind a large spruce tree almost immediately and stands looking over the cliff. I have been ranging several trees scattered on the slope to help set up a shot if it’s presented. At this point, I’m ready for any shot if he heads our way!














I continue to glass bits and pieces of him as he stands behind the tree for several minutes. Then he disappears… After a few more minutes of intense glassing trying to figure out what he did, I motion Jack to come join me. We discuss the situation quickly and decide to give chase and follow him down to the cliff edge.


----------



## Huntmaster143

So now we have to quietly cross the shale and grass covered chute. After making it half way across the chute, I spot him heading away and up a small chute not 75 yards ahead of us. We stop our crossing as he is in plain view. We sit or I should say lay on the side of the mountain and glass trying to figure out his plan. He stops on the next ridge top amongst a bunch of trees and looks back our way. We have decent cover between us to provide cover, but the billy acts as he knows something is behind him.














He checks us, then turns to look over the cliff for a minute, then turns to check us and then back to the cliffs. He checked both ways several times, but he never busted. The winds have been gusting 30+ mph all day and was providing great sound cover and they were in a great angle for giving chase.



We know we couldn’t follow him thru the next chute as it was covered with tangle foot and would surely blow our cover. So as this cat and mouse game played out, we were looking to climb up our current chute and use the trees he was bedded in as our cover. Finally he bedded on the edge of the cliff looking out over the mountain valley.


----------



## Huntmaster143

Great! We have an opening to move, so we started to climb up the chute only to see him looking thru another opening after no more than 20 yards into our climb. Dang it! Now we were busted for sure…but the standoff ensued. After several minutes of remaining motionless on the slide, we watched him go back to chewing his cud. This gave us an opportunity to drop down the chute and out of his sight line. We now decided to head back to the original chute that we climbed down and make the 100 or so vertical feet climb up.



After we get to the spot this pic was taken from, we climb the rest of the way to the top and we side hill over to the spot I marked on the pic below.


----------



## Huntmaster143

As we started to get close, I asked Jack if we were heading to the right spot as I thought we were heading slightly off, but Jack was confident that we were headed to the right ridge. It’s funny how easy your perspective can get thrown off just by making a circle around the top.



We continue along our route about another 100 yards and as Jack crests a small rise in front of us, he immediately drops back saying “Billy 40 yards!” and we hit the ground on the wide open hill side. I quickly knock an arrow as Jack is telling me he only saw the top of its head. I’m contemplating my next move…


----------



## Huntmaster143

The first thing that comes to mind is, that I’m going to stand and ease my way to the top and get ready for a shot. However, we don’t get the chance as the billy comes to the top of the rise right in front of us.


----------



## Huntmaster143

Jack whispers 20 yards as the billy is ¼ facing us trying to figure out what these two funny rocks are on the side slope. The billy doesn’t seem overly nervous, but I haven’t been able to draw yet. Then the billy turns walking broadside a few steps and I draw. As I come full draw, the wind blows my arrow off my rest into the side of my riser. So now I’m sitting on my butt somehow, at full draw and I’m trying to get my arrow back on my rest properly. I manage to somehow do this just as Jack “Baaahhh’s” at the goat and I immediately settle my 30 yard pin on him. Don’t forget this little point…


----------



## Huntmaster143

When Jack “Baaahhh’s” at the goat, he didn’t stop, he turned and walked right towards us. So, I continue to hold my 30 yard pin on him and it is just sitting rock solid on his vitals. I watch, I wait, I hold and then the shot just naturally goes off as I’m mentally drilling a hole through the vitals and my pin is holding rock steady. The instant the shot goes off, I don’t even think the arrow was out of the bow yet and I yell that it’s way too high! In the rush of everything, I locked on to “billy at 40 yards”, billy walks to top of hill, so 30 yards…Jack says 28 yards or so I thought, when all along the goat really was only 15-17 yards away from us at the point of the shot. That’s part of the reason the pin was so steady…



I continue to watch the arrows path and it hits the billy to high, but you never know if you are going to get an artery or maybe get into a high lung situation. As the billy retreats, we give chase trying to keep him in sight and maybe try for a follow up shot. I do my best to keep up with him and take off on a full sprint straight uphill. After a bit, Jack catches up and is laughing at me and saying I must be on one heck of an adrenaline rush because I was flying after that goat.



We follow him across a couple chutes, but he is still a ways ahead of us and we watch him climb a hill ahead of us at 190 yards. We can see that he is still carrying the arrow and there is a ton of blood, but he’s now made it a pretty good distance and doesn’t seem to be slowing.



About a half mile for the shot location, I finally spot him moving thru some trees at the bottom edge of the mountain. His coat is now completely covered with blood on his left side, but he’s still on his feet. I try heading to his escape cliffs looking for a follow up and actually beat him there. However, he somehow makes it by me in the bottom and I don’t see him after a 15 minute wait. So I head back to the area in the trees thinking I may have actually clipped an artery and he is down in the trees.

Meanwhile, Jack is up high looking for a visual on the goat. Jack then goes to check the last drainage one more time while I watch the trees where we last saw him. After a few minutes, Jack yells over that the billy is on the other side of this drainage, probably 300 yards away. So I head over and set up the spotting scope to get a good look as darkness nearly settled in now. Thru the scope, there is no question that this is my goat. Luckily, he has slowed way down and actually looks like he is struggling while he is trying to climb a small shelf to lay down. We continue to watch for a bit longer, but we still have an hour hike back to Dave and our packs plus we have to set camp up tonight.



So we begin the long tough hike back and I replay the whole sequence over and over in my head. How did I mess up on the yardage? Should have I waited longer? Did I just mess up on the shot or was it a clean shot? All questions I could ask, but not really know the outcomes…



Finally we make it back to camp and I choke down a Mountain House. Tonight happens to be one of the warmest nights we’ve had despite the wind, so I lay there on the mountain just thinking and watching the stars and satellites in the sky. As Jack goes to retire, he jokingly asks me if I brought my sleeping pills along… I chuckle a bit and call it an evening as well.


----------



## Huntmaster143

*Day 5*



As the sun rises, I break out of the tent hoping that we can relocate the goat today and realize that putting a second arrow in him is likely out of the question. However, I’m certainly taking the bow along just in case he beds in an area that allows me the opportunity. Jack will be carrying his rifle today…



With this sunrise in one direction and the rain showers in the other, I was hoping to find a dead goat at the end of this rainbow!


----------



## Huntmaster143

We decide to climb to the top of the mountain and hunt for my goat from above in lieu of down below where we last saw him. As we neared the top, I looked back and took this pick looking back towards camp.


----------



## Huntmaster143

We have had some really great weather so far on this hunt, but today starts out looking like it is going to fog us in at some point. Hopefully that isn’t the case as visibility is going to be our friend today.


----------



## Huntmaster143

As we approach the top of the chute where we left my billy last night, we slow the pace down and gingerly look over the edges. We immediately spot a billy bedded right above where we left my goat last night. Jack instantly ranges him and says 400 yards as I pull out the spotting scope to take a closer look. He is bedded with his left side down, so we can’t really tell anything at this point. Then he stands up, stretches and turns around almost on que! Nothing!! Wild, a very similar sized billy bedded in the same spot we left mine last night. Good thing we looked closer!


----------



## Huntmaster143

So we decide that we need to drop down to the bottom of this chute and try to find blood and see if we can get a direction of travel. Jack and I move downward while Dave waits up top with a view. 45 minutes later, we are down in the bottom looking for last blood. It doesn’t take us long and we find blood and he has climbed the edge and is skirting the bottom of the mountain heading deeper for more cliffs. We skirt the bottom constantly glassing back up into the cliffs spotting only the same billy we found this morning as he has moved in our same direction.



As we continue to side hill and cover more ground, we are starting to look for a spot to cross over to the other side so we can hopefully get a better view. We are really beginning to start wondering if we will be able to relocate the billy again or not.



This is the mountain on the other side that would offer us a great view of our side.


----------



## Huntmaster143

Then it happens, we come out from behind a cliff and I spot a goat bedded on a perfect observation point backed up to steep cliffs only 150-200 yards uphill from our location. I whisper “Goat” to Jack and he looks up where I’m pointing. We both have stopped. We make a move backwards a few steps to grab the scope and the billy bolts from his bed. In an instant both of us can tell with the naked eye that this is my goat. Jack takes off running around the bottom of the mountain trying to open up the face for a better shot. I follow along trying to get my pack off in the process all the while, the goat is going straight up the rock slide. Jack drops his pack, hands me the gun and I struggle to get the billy in the scope as I can’t get enough angle uphill. Finally after moving the pack around a bit, I get the billy in the scope and he is walking straight away. Then he turns and Jack says put it on top of his back. Which I follow his lead and slowly begin squeezing the trigger. The shot surprises me when it goes off and I watch the billy drop when the recoil is over. Jack yells “You got your goat!” While I feel this warm sensation running down my nose…



Here’s the pic where rifle shot happened
















And then Jack had to take a pic of me after the shot!


----------



## obeRON

Huntmaster143 said:


> Horseback moose in the rut, back in BC!
> 
> I'll have an elk tag and now a mountain goat tag in my pocket in case I tag a moose early enough...


Hunting with babine again?


----------



## Huntmaster143

obeRON said:


> Hunting with babine again?


No, Tuchodi. Babine runs a great outfit, but their moose are more meat bulls than trophies. I still had a moose tag when I left, but with another moose hunt booked already, I figured I'd get back home. 

If someone wanted a moose with an outside chance at a 40" bull, some great bear hunting, great fishing and great people Babine is the place!


----------



## Huntmaster143

Took the family to a local 3D shoot today. For some reason they all wanted to know if I could hit this target... Lol!


----------



## deepwoods

LumberJ said:


> WOW, incredible story! Thanks for taking us along with you on that


Exactly what he said!


----------



## NovemberWhitetailz

Awesome story and well done on both animals!


----------



## Huntmaster143

thefishyscent said:


> Where did the arrow shot placement end up at?



I was able to find this pic online and I believe it is pretty close to the angle my billy was standing when I shot him. At the time, I thought he was a bit more straight-on, but based on my arrows entry and exit hole, he either was slightly quartering or he moved at the shot some. A lot was happening when the shot went down, so I can’t say for certain on the angle.













The red dot is my actual impact point. The arrow slid between the shoulder and the rib cage exiting the hide looking like a high lung hit if he was broadside. The arrow was still sticking out both sides when he crested the top of the next chute and I was able to range him at 190 yards. A little too far for a follow up shot!

The green dot was my aiming point. If I were to pick an aiming point for this pic, I would move it to the left where I put the blue dot to compensate for the quartering stance of the billy. In this pic, if I were to move the red dot to the left above the green, I would’ve got one lung, move it above the blue and that’s a dead billy in 30 seconds.

A lot of Eastern guys don’t like the frontal shot and before I went out west, I was one of them. However, on a spot and stalk type hunt or anywhere you are hunting from the ground, it is a very deadly tool for an archer. The margin of error is a little tighter than a full broadside shot, but a “miss” on the frontal usually only ends up wounding the animal in a fashion where it will make a full recovery. Hit the spot and the animal is dead in 30 seconds max as the arrow will penetrate and sever the arteries to the heart and lungs. A miss on a frontal is much better than a gut shot animal that WILL die, you just don’t know when or how far they will travel as every species is different in their reaction. Don’t get me wrong, I’ll take a broadside shot over a frontal because it is more forgiving, but I won’t pass on a reasonable distance frontal if given the opportunity either.

In my scenario, we were pegged by the goat and he could’ve taken off at any time, so waiting for the broadside shot may have resulted in a bolting billy and no shot or a snap shot right as he turns. We will never know.


----------



## Luv2hunteup

I was gone for a few days but got caught up on your story today. Congrats on your awesome hunt. I felt like I was sharing a camp with you during the whole story.


----------



## QDMAMAN

Dang cool recap! You always set the bar high. I better get busy.


----------



## Huntmaster143

QDMAMAN said:


> Dang cool recap! You always set the bar high. I better get busy.


Better get after it!! Shouldn't be a problem for you to raise the bar, after all I only had five days of encounters to recap... 

Looking forward to following along brother!


----------



## Jet08

Scott, any estimate of weight for either trophy?


----------



## obeRON

The moose hunts sounds great! What are the hunt dates? I have a couple feelers out for a BC 2018 hunt.


----------



## Huntmaster143

obeRON said:


> The moose hunts sounds great! What are the hunt dates? I have a couple feelers out for a BC 2018 hunt.


Babine's or Tuchodi's?


----------



## obeRON

Tuchodi dates you have next year.


----------



## Huntmaster143

My brother and I are booked for Sept 23 - Oct 5th or something along those lines. Should be good rut dates and they have decent elk hunting as well. 

They are Northern BC, so there are cheaper moose hunts out there, but it's hard to argue with a 50" avg with a high population and success rate.


----------



## HTC

Thanks for taking the time to write this. How did the guy from NYC make out?


----------



## Huntmaster143

Jet08 said:


> Scott, any estimate of weight for either trophy?


Total guess since we deboned on the mountain, but I'd say both were around 300lbs live. My goat was 6.5 years old and had a much larger body than the other goat that was in camp.

One other thing to add for reference, I green scored my goat and he was just over 45". P&Y is 40" and B&C awards is 47", so he is a really solid billy.

I haven't scored my bear, but since it's a sow I don't expect it to score all that well and is noticeably smaller than my other bear that made P&Y.


----------



## Huntmaster143

Angelo killed a billy on day 3 or 4? The first mountain they climbed didn't have many visable goats so they dropped down and hit another one where they killed right away.

Babine is 100% with a rifle and based on the number of goats that I saw, I believe anyone that can physically climb the mountain and shoot would get a nice goat.


----------



## WMU05

Absolutely awesome Scott! A couple of great animals and a great tale to go with it. 

Once again, well done!


----------



## Huntmaster143

obeRON said:


> I have a couple feelers out for a BC 2018 hunt.


Who have you been looking at?


----------



## JBIV

Awesome!!

Congrats Scott!


----------



## goodworkstractors

Wow, that fits like a glove in that spot. Beautiful!


----------



## hk_sl8

I’m late to the party on reading this thread but that meant I didn’t have to wait for the rollout of posts. 

What an awesome hunt and write up and recap. Very grateful you out so much effort into “bringing us along.” 

Awesome goat and well deserved. That mount is phenomenal.


----------

